# Suche schnelles Linux das auf altem Laptop gut läuft



## lukelukeluke (3. September 2004)

Hallo,

Ich habe ziemlich alten Laptop (400mhz, 256ram, 2vram).
Alle populären Linux Distributionen (suse, redhat) brauchen ziemlich viel ressourcen und laufen lahm....

Ich suche etwas das schnell läuft, auch auf meinem alten Laptop...

folgendes sollte damit kompatibel / möglich sein:
- Zyxel ZyAIR B-100 (11mbit PCMCIA WLAN Card)
- Xircom CreditCard (10/100 Ethernet PCMCIA)
- Grafisches Interface wie KDE oder so
- Es sollte ein Programmierenvironment für JAVA / C++ darauf Laufen da ich den Laptop in Programmierkurs mitnehme.
- Surfen im Internet sollte man auch können (Conqueror, mozilla oder so).

Welches ist die schnellste (leistungsfähigste) Linux Distribution mit grafischem User Interface?


----------



## RedWing (3. September 2004)

> Alle populären Linux Distributionen (suse, redhat) brauchen ziemlich viel ressourcen und laufen lahm....



Also das kann ich nicht so im Raum stehen lassen.
Ich hab auf einem Pentium 1 mit 180 Mhz/64 MB Ram eine Suse Distri am 
laufen, welche ohne Probleme vor sich hinschnurrt. 
Also prinizpiell kannst du jede Linux Distri auf jedem Rechner laufen lassen,
ohne große Performance Differenzen. Es kommt nur drauf an welche z.B.
grafischen Frontends du am laufen hast. KDE zum Beispiel braucht viel 
Resourcen.
Deswegen ist es wahrscheinlich günstiger bei leistungsschwächeren
Rechnern auf  lightweight Windowmanager, wie z.B. Windowmaker oder fvwm 
zurückzugreifen. Aber ansonsten find ich das oben genanntes Zitat absolut
keine Gültigkeit besitzt.

In diesem Sinne 

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## JohannesR (3. September 2004)

Wuerde ich auch so sagen, auf die Distribution kommt es weniger an. Ehr auf das DE/den WM. KDE kommt nicht in Frage, zumindest keine aktuelle Version.  Gnome solltest du auch streichen. WindowMaker, FVWM, Fluxbox, ion oder XFCE sollten in deine naehere Auswahl kommen.  Vor allen Dingen reden wir grade ueber Distributionen, Linux ist nur der Kernel. Der Userspace um den Kernel macht die Distribution aus. Wenn du ein schnelles Linux willst kann ich dir nur 2.2.x oder 2.4.x empfehlen, wobei 2.6 fuer WLAN interessanter ist.


----------



## lukelukeluke (3. September 2004)

ok, das Durcheinander mit den Distributionen tut mir leid.
Ich kannte halt bis jetzt noch nicht so viele verschiedene...

Was würdet ihr denn vorschlagen als GUI zu benützen?
Es muss nicht viel Extras haben jedoch brauche ich einen vernünftigen WWW- und Filesystem Browser. Zudem wollte ich ein JAVA/C++ Environment installieren da ich diese 2 Programmiersprachen auf dem Laptop üben/anwenden werde.


----------



## RedWing (3. September 2004)

> WindowMaker, FVWM, Fluxbox, ion oder XFCE


Sagt eigentlich schon alles.

Ich find den Windowmaker( http://www.windowmaker.org) recht praktisch, da ich ihn selber auch nutze. Allerdings halten sich meine Erfahrungen mit anderen Windowmanagern auch in Grenzen.
Browser:
Mozilla und ausserdem kannst du auch den Konqueror und alle anderen 
KDE/ GNOME Anwendungen unter jedem Windowmanagaer laufen lassen,
vorraussetzungen sind nur das du die dazu benötigten Bibliotheken(z.B. kdelibs)
installiert hast.

IDEs:
Eclipse http://www.eclipse.org bietet dir für deine Entwicklung alles was du brauchst.

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## JohannesR (3. September 2004)

Ich benutz den FVWM2 und bin sehr, sehr, sehr zufrieden. Auch den ion kann man verwenden.  Fuer das Filesystem verwendest du eine Shell in einem X-Terminal-Emulator (Xterm, Aterm, rxvt), als Webbrowser den Firefox oder, wenn du ganz minimalistisch bist, Dillo. Eclipse ist eine nette IDE, Cpp ist mit dem gcc integriert. Achja, als Distribution wuerde ich Debian oder Gentoo vorschlagen, ist zwar etwas komplizierter bei der Installation, dafuer ist das DPKG-Frontend Apt und der Gentoo-Portage sehr komfortabel. Auch ein (Open|Free|Net)BSD koennte man verwenden.


----------



## lukelukeluke (9. September 2004)

Ich habe nun aus SUSE Linux 9.0 Prof mit 2.4 Kernel nacheinander WindowMaker, fvwm2, Icewm, Blackbox und Enlightenment installiert. Am Schluss bin ich aber wieder zurück zum WindowManager da dieser eigentlich der beste war.
Eclipse läuft nicht allzu schlecht auf WM. Es hat zwar lange zum starten, läuft dann aber relativ schnell.

Ich habe noch ein paar kleine Fragen zum WindowManager:
1. Gibt es einen Weg das Programme Menü (/etc/xdg/menus/) selber mit Programmen zu füllen bzw. selber ein Programme Menü herzustellen?
2. Die vielen kleinen WindowManager Helfer wie Uhr, CPU Anzeige, ....: Kann man diese auch bei einem Neustart so haben wie man die Arbeitsfläche verlassen hat? Man kann zwar einstellen das man die Arbeitsfläche speichern will, diese sind allerdings nicht davon betroffen.
3. Gibt es eine Batterieanzeige für WindowManager? Ich verwende einen Laptop...
4. Wireless LAN läuft auch gut. Gibt es ein Programm für die CommandLine wo man alle gefundenen Access Points anzeigen kann und dort auch auswählen kann, welchen man verwenden will?


----------



## KKron (9. September 2004)

*HE HE*

ohne kde ist linux schnell egal welche distr 
relative schnell währe knopix   kommt aber auf dem bereich an was willst du denn machen ? 

wenn du damit serven willst  
dann währe am besten knopix das ist auf cd und braucht nazu keinen festi platz 
kannst aber mit ein wenig aufwand alle temporären dateien auf disk schreiben lassen sonst halt  mandrake 10 ist ersten kostenlos zu downloaden und ist zimlich speziel im bereich internet 

wenn du zb. einen server damit machen willst dann empfehle ich dir  suse 
das kannste natürlich ohne kde installieren wenn du ohne auskommst und 
der vorteil ist du hast es sehr schnell  installiert 

ansonsten hier sind ein paar links zu guten distr

http://www.suse.de
http://www.redhat.de
http://www.debian.org
http://www.mandrake-linux.com
http://www.knoppix.org
http://www.freebsd.org
http://www.netbsd.org
http://www.clarkconnect.org
http://www.linuxfromscratch.org 

da kannst du dich informieren was für dich am besten ist


----------



## RedWing (9. September 2004)

1.) 
Schau mal in den Ordner:
~/GNUStep/Defaults
da findest du alle config Dateien die notwendig sind. Speiziell für deinen Fall ist die Datei
WMRootMenu, oder du benutzt das Profgramm WPrefs.

2.)
Die Windowmaker Apps  kannst du in /etc/profile.local oder ~/.bashrc zum starten 
eintragen, dann werden sie nach jeder Anmeldung automatisch gestartet.

3.) wmbattery, welches aber ACPI support im Kernel benötigt.

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Thorsten Ball (10. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von RedWing _
> *Die Windowmaker Apps  kannst du in /etc/profile.local oder ~/.bashrc zum starten
> eintragen, dann werden sie nach jeder Anmeldung automatisch gestartet.*



Das mit der .bashrc halte ich für Blödsinn. Dann werden die Programme nämlich immer gestartet wenn du einen X-Terminal-Emulator wie Xterm, aterm, usw. öffnest. Sprich du öffnest eine Shell und schon starten deine ganzen Autostartprogramme noch einmal?

Für solche Aufgaben sind wohl .xinitrc oder .xsession am besten geeignet. Weiß jetzt nicht welche genau, da ich ein anderes System benutze (das gut mit meinem GDM zusammen arbeitet).

Thorsten


----------



## RedWing (10. September 2004)

```
45 if ! ps -C wmaker > /dev/null
     46 then
     47         wmtime &
     48         wmcube &
     49         wmmand &
     50         wmglobe &
     51         wmnd &
     52 fi
```

Dirty aber so gehts auch in der .bashrc 

Gruß

RedWing

P.S. .xinitrc bzw profile.local sind aber definitiv die besseren Varianten. Oder der Windowmaker bietet dir zusätzlich noch an die aktuelle Sitzung zu speichern,
auch ne Variante


----------

